# Pulley Wheel 2 x 72 belt grinder



## bennyprofane (May 15, 2019)

In the search for a affordable belt grinder I've seen a few recommendations of the Pulley Wheel. It comes from Poland and is only 395$ without motor. 

Yesterday, it came in the mail (only four days after ordering to Germany) and so far everything seems pretty good.

Here is a little unboxing video: 

I will post an update once I have everything together and hooked up (still waiting for a VFD from China).


----------

